# Community > Resource Library >  Old Hunting Films.

## Petre

Most probably already about on here somewhere,but I have just stumbled on this great resource of old Hunting Films.Some `real`good stuff on here.


 



                                                                                                              Peter
 :Cool:

----------


## 308

Farkin good, cheers for that

----------


## TeRei

The front foto is of Craig Feaver from the home vid called Deer from the Air.Some wicked action on it.The dude who owns the chopper also owns the cinema which plays the Fiordland vid Ata Whenua.

----------


## R93

> The front foto is of Craig Feaver from the home vid called Deer from the Air.Some wicked action on it.The dude who owns the chopper also owns the cinema which plays the Fiordland vid Ata Whenua.


Shame Craigy can't shoot for shit....... 



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

I've got some old footage from the 50 and 60s taken with a wind up cine camera, of shooting Wapiti in the SI catching large brown trout and scenery from the Worsley area, some of Rex Forester hunting Safaris and American clients

----------

